# Christmas CD/LP/DVD purchases



## Freddie von Rost (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally got my sticky fingers on the 1952 Callas Mexico set and a new Marantz CD player. My savings account is rapidly becoming a no-savings account. 

What did you treat yourself to?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have _lots_ of purchases listed under Classical Music Discussion in the Latest Purchases thread. Are they Christmas presents to myself? I suppose it depends on when they show up 

What showed up today was:









It will be making its appearance in the Current Listening thread either this evening or on the weekend. I can barely wait, but I have other things in the player now. There are also 10 albums still in the mail. I might be able to expect one, hopefully a couple more, by Heiligabend and a few more by Silvester. Christmas presents? I'm not so sure.

However, I did buy myself a Christmas present about 8 weeks ago: a Yamaha amplifier, Yamaha carousel 5CD player, and 2 JBL tower speakers and 1 JBL subwoofer. They are discussed thoroughly under Recorded Music and Publications : Hi-Fi in the New Speakers thread. I also bought a Breville Café Roma espresso maker, another early Christmas present to myself.


----------

